# Ever tried milling petrified wood?



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I had an old tree sitting in a creek bottom that I decided would be easier than some dead ERC since nature had already limbed it for me. It was about 18" diameter and had a clean 20' trunk, but had been sitting elevated a couple of feet by its roots and large limbs for untold years. Cut a limb off, appeared to be white oak, very dry white oak. Cut out a 4' section at the top to see if the checking went to deep and set up the Ripsaw. After it was in the cut about 1-1/2' it began to throw sparks. The poor Stihl 036 Pro with muffler mod I use for a powerhead was stalling out even when I held the saw back, the band was pulling the saw through the cut to fast. Gave up halfway through and the new blade was already dull:blink:. Broke out the chainsaw and cut the slab off where I stopped, and no metal. It had no problems in willow oak and cedar elm, also called southern rock elm. I think I just tried to mill some petrified wood today:icon_smile:, and I forgot the camera so all the cool animals and stuff came out of hiding.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

jeffreythree said:


> I had an old tree sitting in a creek bottom that I decided would be easier than some dead ERC since nature had already limbed it for me. It was about 18" diameter and had a clean 20' trunk, but had been sitting elevated a couple of feet by its roots and large limbs for untold years. Cut a limb off, appeared to be white oak, very dry white oak. Cut out a 4' section at the top to see if the checking went to deep and set up the Ripsaw. After it was in the cut about 1-1/2' it began to throw sparks. The poor Stihl 036 Pro with muffler mod I use for a powerhead was stalling out even when I held the saw back, the band was pulling the saw through the cut to fast. Gave up halfway through and the new blade was already dull:blink:. Broke out the chainsaw and cut the slab off where I stopped, and no metal. It had no problems in willow oak and cedar elm, also called southern rock elm. I think I just tried to mill some petrified wood today:icon_smile:, and I forgot the camera so all the cool animals and stuff came out of hiding.



Now that is some hard wood, But I dont think it is petrified. Petrified wood isnt relly wood anymore. It is minerals deposits where the wood used to be. So if you can't mill it, what are you going to do with the rest of it?


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I think I might cut some cookies out of the 4' section since it is pretty dry and may not crack as easily. I think I will use the rest as material for a split rail fence material, just like the one pictured in your Ike damage thread.


----------



## moneymgmt (May 7, 2008)

Since its been at a creek bottom for so long, perhaps stones embedded in it that fell out when you took the chain saw to it?


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

I know dried Osage Orange has been known to produce sparks but I am guessing in reality the sparks are from the chain and bar from the force it takes to cut that stuff.


----------

